

Junior assigned to a 10 year old project - sconxu
http://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/3atawy/junior_assigned_to_a_10_year_old_project_thinking/

======
dagw
I find it strange that he says he's not learning anything. It sounds like he's
in the perfect position learn everything he needs to embark on a nice long
career in corporate programming.

More seriously, refactoring a neglected codebase and bringing up to speed with
modern tools and best practices is probably one of the useful real world
skills a professional programmer can have

------
aethant
I feel your pain. But, really, that sounds like a typical junior starting
point, at least to me. It's a major pain but most places aren't going to put a
newly hired junior on a major project his/her first time at bat.

Consider it a learning experience, and make yourself available when/if other
projects are mentioned. If nothing else, consider it training for a future
position. Quitting right away will only look bad down the road to future
employers.

